# What is this????



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

#1


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

#2


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

#3


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Pristobrycon.......probably Serrulatus form.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Pristobrycon.......probably Serrulatus form.










thanks i wouldent of gotten that
i was a little hard
what are the charecteristics


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow, that's a pretty fish







I don't think I've seen one of those before...

Can you tell us a little more about it x-J-x (price, character, diet, etc.), and Frank?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Judazzz Posted on Mar 28 2004, 04:37 PM
> Wow, that's a pretty fish I don't think I've seen one of those before...
> 
> Can you tell us a little more about it x-J-x (price, character, diet, etc.), and Frank?
> ...


There remains some questions on the species validity, but here is some info you can digest. 
Serrasalmus (Pristobrycon) serrulatus. The problem rests when Gery made it a sub-species. Difficult for science to repair on the damage done on this bad recognition.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Judazzz said:


> Wow, that's a pretty fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Unfortunately Judazz...the fish isn't mine...it belongs to someone else...from what I know...he paid $45 for it...he feed him shrimps...beside that...i don't know anything else...

THANKX MUCH FRANK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks for that link, Frank.

I read they can (well, _may_) reach 24" in size?!?!? That's insane!
Just wondering: it says they closely _Serrasalmus_ eigenmanni and _Pristobrycon_ striolatus, so three genera different...
I know fish from different genera can look quite similar, but does this mean that these species haven't been classified or placed in the right genus with 100% certainty?

btw: that's too bad, x-J-x!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > Judazzz Posted on Mar 28 2004, 04:37 PM
> > Wow, that's a pretty fish I don't think I've seen one of those before...
> >
> > Can you tell us a little more about it x-J-x (price, character, diet, etc.), and Frank?
> ...










thanks frank


----------



## ChrisM (Feb 3, 2003)

haha! So this fish is legal in Mass?? I'm sure J will be happy to hear that.

Thanks for your input, fellas.

Thanks for posting, XJX. You a more motivated man than I. I've been meaning to get over there and snap a shot of this fish for months now.

I hear you also liked Jason's other (definitely illegal) fish?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Judazzz Posted on Mar 28 2004, 06:13 PM
> Thanks for that link, Frank.
> 
> I read they can (well, may) reach 24" in size?!?!? That's insane!
> ...


----------



## ChrisM (Feb 3, 2003)

oh, so it's still a Serrasalmus... I first just read "Pristobrycon." Oh well.

The owner sends his thanks to all you guys.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> ChrisM Posted on Mar 30 2004, 02:55 AM
> oh, so it's still a Serrasalmus... I first just read "Pristobrycon." Oh well.
> 
> The owner sends his thanks to all you guys.


If you mean "S. serrulatus" it remains a Serrasalmus even though clinically it is a Pristobrycon. If you mean; eigenmanni and striolatus they are Pristobrycon. S. eigenmanni was moved into that genus (Pristobrycon) by Jegu in 2002 but hasn't caught on yet with the rest of science and hobbyists.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

I just came back from RI...and I saw one just like that...labled as Black Rhom...very nice fish...aggressive...cost...$50


----------

